# Babies update (Pick Heavy)



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Well I have been hand feeding my last babies for about 4 weeks for the oldest and 2 weeks for the younger two. I love these little guys and they are growing so fast! All of these are from McGee (WF split to cinnamon/pearl cock) and Ziva (WF Cinnamon Lutino Pearl hen)

First is the one I have been calling Peanut. For the sake of convenience I have been calling it a she. She is from McGee and Ziva's second clutch, the only one to survive. She has inherited her fathers sweet disposition.









Her she is trying to figure out what I am holding, pretty sure it's not food.









Camera Shy? Or just lost interest because it's not food?









I think this over the shoulder "I'm so cute" pose is bread so deep into them that it now just instinct!









Look! Shiny!









Next are the two from McGee and Ziva's 3rd clutch.

Hungry, I call this one hungry because nomater how full his crop is he still cries for food. Again I just decided to call it a him, I have no idea what gender. He is the surviving twin. At first I didn't think he was going to be a cinnamon but It a pears that he is... just not as light as his older sibling. he is 4 weeks old and a WF Cinnamon pearl.









Ok, enough with the black thing that flashes! Feed Me!









Last is the little one I call babe, also from the 3rd clutch, for some reason I decided it is a he. He is three weeks old and looks like a WF Cinnamon Pearl. He has learned that a blue cup means food!









I know there is food in there.... why isn't it coming out?









Her is a good picture of the pins coming in... can see the white tips on the pins that I have learned means its another pearled.









All three are going to be sold... I am currently checking out one possible family for Peanut.

dang... FB won't let me past Https here anymore... sorry... I will see if I can fix it.

Got it fixed... thanks for your patience!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are so cute!  I love little Hungry she/he is adorable!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Awww can't wait to see pins on my baby so I can see the mutation. 
There all so beautiful!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable babies!!! Getting so big!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh my goodness how sweet !


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah... I am pretty happy with my first attempt at hand feeding...


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Adorable babies!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

How cute are they?!?! Lovely photos


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww what gorgeous babies they are


----------



## DarbysMom (Jul 23, 2011)

What adorable little ones! If those pics don't tug on your heart strings, then you must not have a heart...lol Deb


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

LOVE them!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, I am really torn... I want to keep one... but I have more people asking for birds, then I have birds. One person offered $100 for Peanut. Came up to me when I took her to the vet to get her wings clipped. The vet butchered her wings... I threw a fit!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I be setting up taco soon as lucky and cookie have abandoned their eggs 
thought i let you know


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Lucky and Cookie abandoned the nest? Was this their first time? I's so sorry. You could just send me Taco... I got a WF Lutino that loves sitting on eggs.... lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

No this was her 2nd time... i knew something was going to happen as they wanted to be in the big cage


----------

